# 4K Monitor TN oder IPS Panel?



## Yeezy (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir nachdem Sommer ein 4K Monitor zulegen.

Möchte den Monitor nur für's Gaming verwenden & surfen etc. 
Bearbeite keine Bilder oder schaue Filme auf dem PC.

Nun habe ich gelesen, das TN Panels besser sein sollen im Gaming Bereich. Bessere Reaktionszeit. 

IPS Panels dagegen haben einen besseren Farbraum und eine gute Blickwinkelstabilität.

Habe allerdings auch gelesen, das IPS Panels noch Krankheiten haben wir BLB & IPS Glow. Dazu sind die Monitore mit IPS Panel deutlich teurer als mit TN Panel.

Nutze im Moment den BenQ RL2455HM mit 1ms und spiele Hauptsächlich CS:GO. 

Ist es besser als Gamer auf ein TN Panel zu setzen oder ist IPS die Zukunft? Bin mir da echt unschlüssig. 

In Zukunft sollen auch Titel gespielt werden wie BF1, Watch Dogs 2 etc. in 4K. 

Hoffe man kann mir hier etwas helfen.

Danke


----------



## Ryle (20. Juli 2016)

Mit einer GTX 960? Selbst eine 1080 ist eher überfordert und liefert bei aktuellen Games bei mittleren Settings nur gerade so spielbare Frames.
Aber mal generell:
Jede Technik hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile, wobei IPS grundsätzlich aber vorzuziehen wäre. Einfach weil die Farben satter wirken, die Blickwinkel, Schwarzdarstellung und der Kontrast bei einem guten Panel etwas besser sind. Die Schaltzeiten sind bei darauf ausgelegten Panels vergleichbar, genauso wie der Inputlag nur hat man eben IPS Glow, was je nach Ausprägung, Sitzabstand und Größe des Panels mehr oder weniger stark ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

Bei Reaktionszeit hängt IPS, genauso wie VA, noch ein ganzes Stück hinter TN zurück.
Im Prinzip muss man sich zwischen Pest und Cholera entscheiden, jeder Paneltyp hat halt seine Eigenheiten.
Wenn du bis jetzt mit dem BenQ zufrieden bist, würde ich bei TN bleiben.
Da du aber anscheinend viele Shooter spielst, würde ich über einen WQHD mit 144Hz nachdenken.


----------



## Yeezy (21. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei Reaktionszeit hängt IPS, genauso wie VA, noch ein ganzes Stück hinter TN zurück.
> Im Prinzip muss man sich zwischen Pest und Cholera entscheiden, jeder Paneltyp hat halt seine Eigenheiten.
> Wenn du bis jetzt mit dem BenQ zufrieden bist, würde ich bei TN bleiben.
> Da du aber anscheinend viele Shooter spielst, würde ich über einen WQHD mit 144Hz nachdenken.



Genau, das war auch meine Überlegung auf 4K vorerst zu verzichten & auf 2K zu gehen, aber dafür mit bis zu 144Hz. Allerdings reizt mich das 4K Gaming extrem. Dazu kommt dann natürlich eine neue GraKa. Die Reaktionszeit ist mir persönlich schon wichtig, da ich hauptsächlich Multiplayer Shooter spiele. Dann werd ich vorerst wohl auf 4K verzichten müssen....


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2016)

WQHD ist kein 2K nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Yeezy (21. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WQHD ist kein 2K nur so nebenbei.



Stimmt! Mein Fehler


----------

